
 America's misguided culture of overwork  - pavs
http://www.salon.com/books/feature/2010/08/25/german_usa_working_life_ext2010
======
niccolop
can't disagree with the idea that Americans work more than Europeans, but
surely this whole concept of 'work life' balance is exclusive to western
cultures. Does it exist in the same way in China or India?

~~~
auxbuss
I'm from the UK, but I've lived and worked in France and Spain. Neither of
those two countries is anything like the UK or each other in terms of working
practices. So, to group Europe doesn't make a lot of sense to be honest.

I've worked in the US too, and in the UK with a direct report to the US, so
always find these comparisons interesting.

